# Safety Pin?



## splash (Aug 30, 2005)

Okay... I posted something on another board about calling CPS (twice) for my sister in law. And I never mentioned circumcision but someone drug a post from my blog out on it and posted it and tried to start a debate.
Anyway, I am staying out of it, even though I am itching to respond to, well, several of them.

But the one that REALLY is getting to me, is the person who claimed that her son not only fell asleep (well yeah, I believe that) but that her doctor circumcised him with a safety pin.

WTF? A safety pin? What on EARTH could she be talking about? And how dense does one have to be that you can do surgery with a safety pin.

I am honestly wondering what on earth tool she could be thinking about.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I've never heard of a safety pin being used. That is bizarre. I would be so tempted to ask her about it and make her look really ignorant in the process.









P.S. That PM you got that you posted on your blog has me boo hooing. It is so beautiful to read someone opening up their hearts and minds like that mama did!


----------



## Jillie (May 24, 2005)

Do a search on safety pins. You will find a thread on how they are used in conjunction w/ a clamp.

(Back to lurkdom)
Jillie


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Safety pins are used for Gomco Clamp circumcisions.

The doctor separates the foreskin from the glans then takes a pair of scissors and cuts the foreskin from the opening down to the base of the glans. The bell of the clamp is then placed over the glans and the foreskin is pulled up over the bell and the two cut edges are safety pinned together before the clamp is put on and tightened.

Frank


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

...they stick you with a safety pin as well, just like a piece of meat.

http://www.aafp.org/afp/980915ap/peleg.html

"A small safety pin may be used to bring the edges of the dorsal slit together over the flare of the bell before bringing the draw stud through the base plate. The safety pin should be inserted through both the foreskin and the mucosa so that care is taken not to omit the mucosal layer. In addition, the clinician must take special care to make sure that the sharp end of the safety pin does not cause inadvertent injury to the clinician or the infant. Once the safety pin is satisfactorily inserted through the foreskin and underlying mucosa, the base plate can be placed over the draw stud, followed by the safety pin holding the foreskin and the mucosa. The level at which the foreskin is to be excised can then be adjusted before placing the arms of the draw stud into the yoke."

I just love the bit about inadvertent injury there.....


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Frank's right. After the skin is slit, the protective bell is placed over the glans and the foreskin is drawn over the bell. Then the edges at the tip of the foreskin they just cut are safety pinned together, and the pin is used to thread the foreskin into the hole in the clamp.

GRAPHIC:

http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/images/gomco3.gif

http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/images/gomco4.gif

Jen


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Thanks for finding that, Daisy.

That's the best (and worst, in a sense) description I've read yet.

Jen


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

uke


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Well, I guess I was the ignorant one.








I have even read about it done by that procedure and never picked up on that they used safety pins. That is revolting.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

All of those descriptions have now made me want to throw up. uke


----------



## L&IsMama (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankly Speaking*
Safety pins are used for Gomco Clamp circumcisions.
The doctor separates the foreskin from the glans then takes a pair of scissors and cuts the foreskin from the opening down to the base of the glans. The bell of the clamp is then placed over the glans and the foreskin is pulled up over the bell and the two cut edges are safety pinned together before the clamp is put on and tightened.
Frank

OMG... uke


----------



## heket (Nov 18, 2003)

uke uke uke

















How







up as a society are we? That is just torturous!

I'm ever so much more thankful that ds is intact. I will be sharing this with others.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Yep, I'm a member of a group and tehre is a doctor there who posted that she didn't circ her boys b/c there's no medical benefit, but she has no prob w/ circ, doesn't believe it's horrible or all that painful, etc, etc. Said we way way way exagerate on teh pain, etc. And said that when she circ's she uses a safety pin.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

WOW - I've never heard of that!! Poor bebe(s)...


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Quote:

In addition, the clinician must take special care to make sure that the sharp end of the safety pin does not cause inadvertent injury to the clinician or the infant.
Uh, yeah


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Quote:

Yep, I'm a member of a group and tehre is a doctor there who posted that she didn't circ her boys b/c there's no medical benefit, but she has no prob w/ circ, doesn't believe it's horrible or all that painful, etc, etc. Said we way way way exagerate on teh pain, etc. And said that when she circ's she uses a safety pin.
Using a safety pin is something I've known about for years. Now that I think about it, I remember how repulsed I was then but now, I think I'm probably conditioned to it just like the doctor is conditioned to the pain she inflicts on innocent babes.

Frank


----------



## Lizzardbits (Jan 21, 2006)

DaisyUK~~ the link you gave, thank you, and now i KNOW why i don't go to the university hospital for health care Authors of the atricle "DAVID PELEG, M.D., and ANN STEINER, M.D., University of Iowa Hospitals and Clinics, Iowa City, Iowa" Yeesh..and to think that i could have had my second child there...soooo glad i chose elsewheres to go.

and checking out this procedure made me about wanna puke....bllleeeech!


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heket*
uke uke uke

















How







up as a society are we?

Unbelievably so. Do you ever walk through the mall, or a store, or visit a playground, and look around at all the parents, and think about how many of them chose to circumcise without doing any amount of research?









~Nay


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Here's a very graphic picture of this aspect of gomco circumcision from UpToDate.

Jen


----------



## sandals (Sep 2, 2006)

It's so true.....

The more you know, the worse it is!


----------



## Jillie (May 24, 2005)

Dear God, that picture it startlingly horrible. Yuck, that is (was) someones functioning penis with a gaping wound, inflicted by someone that should know better! Honestly, what is wrong with people????? How can someone see something like that and say "yep, I want that for my son"????


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

It would make a great public service announcement though, wouldn't it?

THIS is your baby's perfect, healthy, normal penis.

THIS is your baby's penis safety pinned to a circumcision clamp.

ANY QUESTIONS?

Jen


----------



## KrystalC (Aug 1, 2006)

That's just so friggin disgusting. I can't even find the words to express myself appropriately right now... or at least not in any way that would remain within the confines of the UA.

uke uke uke uke uke


----------



## Ivan's Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntoninBeGonin* 
Unbelievably so. Do you ever walk through the mall, or a store, or visit a playground, and look around at all the parents, and think about how many of them chose to circumcise without doing any amount of research?









~Nay

It consumes 99.9% of my concious thought.







:







:







:







:







:







:







:

I hate circ and I feel utter rage at the parents that put their child through it no matter what the reason.


----------



## InDaPhunk (Jun 24, 2005)

Holy resurrected thread, Batman!


----------

